# TwistedWhiskerz Leesville results



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

TwistedWhiskerz Ohio Catfish Tournament Results:
@ Leesville Lake .

Saturday Oct. 16, 2010 TwistedWhiskerz Ohio catfish Tournament Trail had our Final event of the year at Lesvile Lake in Carroll County Ohio. There were 25 anglers. Anglers came from: Wellington, Cleveland, Elyria, Scio and Canton to put their skills to the test for $903.00 in cash and prizes. What a beautiful morning









TwistedWhiskerz Leesville Top 3 Results:

First place went to Justin Jackson of Spencer and Denny Ross of N. Ridgeville landed 6 fish at 58.86 pounds. Earning
them $180.00. There big fish was13.34 lbs. and 30 ½ inches. These happy campers were drifting, trolling. 









Second Place went to Jason Stanfield & Charisse Stanfield of Wellington Landing 6 fish a total of 56.72 pounds big fish was 10.52 lbs 301/2 inches. Earned them $153.00 Was drifting, trolling w/shad picked up on lot of fish!










Third Place went to Derek Ross of S. Amherst & Doug Barris of Wellington With a total of 56.20 pounds their big fish was 11.62lbs.Got them in the money for 3rd place. Another team drifting, trolling and anchored.









Big Fish went to Jeff Foster of Scio, Wait for it,! Your going to love this 19.02 pound 331/4 inches Channel Cat. That whopper of a channel earned them about a 100 bucks. Not to mention it was the biggest channel caught with us for 2010. Jeff has been cat fishing every bit of 20+ years that was his biggest channel ever. Cant teach and old cat new tricks caught this whopper on a good old fashioned hook and worm anchored.










4th place 51.10 lbs. Bob $ Tom Tullar 
5th place 35.95 lbs. Skip Martin & Chrissy Jones 
6th place 34.46 lbs. Jeff Foster & Justin Hart 
7th place 31.28 lbs. Shawn & Julie Ward 
8th place 18.98 lbs. Larry Martin & Josh Chapman
9th place 17.76 lbs. Nick Burnsworth & Nathaniel Torres
10th place 10.78 lbs. Ron Brown & Jeff Rohr 
All complete event pictures posted in our forum The Live Well
IN CLOSING:
Leesville Lake one of the best cat fishing lakes this year. 11 teams joined up to fish, smallest turn out of the year but also the best fishing and weights was had. 10 teams brought fish to the scales total of 372.12 lbs. 4 teams had over 50 pounds of 6 fish. Thank you all and well see you 2011 We have 10 events coming 2011 of 164 Anglers fish with us to date this year, Thank you all for the great time we shared this 2010.Keep your eyes peeled for 2010 points winners posting, biggest fish caught 2010 & more. Also we have 5 lakes to decide on yet for 2011 drop by our forum and let us know what you want to see fished!! 

SPONSORS:
These sponsors are supporting your experience with additional gifts and prizes!!! 
Thanks for supporting us all. 
Chet & Frans Country store 
Rippin Lips 
Gander Mountain 
Monster Rod Holders 
Okuma 

For information on upcoming events catchus at: 
www.twistedwhiskerz.com
or contact us at: [email protected]


----------

